# In line wire stripper?



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'd be surprised if you'd find something for this just because it's rare that connections are made that way. What does he do, solder onto the exposed wire or use some sort of running tap?

-John


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

He solders and tapes it. He says that is the best possible connection. He has been working on car audio for 25 years and says that type of connection holds up to vibration the best. He has told me he won't use the plastic "auto taps" that 3M makes because they will come apart.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

3M makes in-line splice & Tap connectors. 
All you need are pliers and a squeeze. 
Quick and easy.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I would use 3M taps and never ;ook back

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=082-155&source=googleps


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks at 3M taps like some of us look at back stabbed devices.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Easy, use the soldering iron heat up the insulation and pull it off with fingers.:thumbsup:


----------

